# 7th Annual Marina Walleye Classic Spirit Lake Casino



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just curious if any one is planning on fishing in this or has. I was thinking about fishing in it as my first tourney and just curious to see what some thoughts on the tourney. The dates are aug. 11th and 12th.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ill be fishing in it.... Should be a good number of boats in it! 11th and 12th cant come soon enough!


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck guys!!


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Does anyone have the results from lastyears tourny? cant find them online??


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I will also be fishing in it and can't wait to hit the water. heres the link to the results from last year. http://www.spiritlakecasino.com/walley_tourn.html


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like it could be a rainy one out ther for use this weekend. Do you know if they have a wind/lighting day for monday or something like that?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Good luck fishing it. I heard on the radio today that they were GIVING out a free entry. Must be having a hard time getting any boats. They run a good tournament but they should still be having one in June not the end of summer.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Tracker21

How did you ever end up doing? There was only a few tundra 21 in the tourny. Were u in a black or white one?


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

It was the white one with the wind shield. We ended up around 21st if I counted right. Could have been higher but it's always about the big one that got away. For it being only my first tourney I had fun and am looking forward to being in next year.

How did you guys end up?


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

We ended right around in the 20-30 place also. had a 7+ up to the boat sunday about 230. That would have been nice. I was fishing out of the 621 ranger with the Noonan strength system decals. (NSS) All in all it was fun again. Got alittle scary about 12 on sat. though huh......


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha I didn't but my partner sure was when we were running back to the casino.


----------

